
The Mystery Behind How Adult Entertainment Boosts Technology - maloneyg
https://adent.io/mystery-behind-how-adult-entertainment-boosts-technology/
======
Mediterraneo10
Warning: this link is NSFW. The article itself may make some valid points
about the history of technology, but it is written in poor English and seems
meant mainly to advertise services for starting one’s own porn site.

------
chrisbrandow
It also starts with an odd assertion that no one recognizes porns role in
pushing technology forward. As far as I can tell this is accepted wisdom.

